# North Conway Recommendations



## bluehende (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi all;
     We are a family of four 2 adults and 2 pretend adults of 22 and 25 (not really) that are going on a ski week Jan 30 staying at the Wildcat townhouses.  Does anyone have and good ideas for 
1.  restaurants
2.  activities other than skiing as I am returning to skiing after 3 years and 2 knee surgerys.  I will not be skiing every day anymore 

Also has anyone skied Black or Cranmore.  I used to be a black diamond bump run only skier but will be taking it a bit easier this trip.  Would there be enough to keep the boys interested for a day.  A couple nice tree runs and a bump run or two would do it.  Anyone with any other suggestions or insider info would be very helpful

 Think snow!!!!!!


----------



## mdurette (Jan 21, 2009)

Well - it is New Hampshire so fancy dinners are a bit hard to find.  But, the Red Jacket (or is it Red Roof) restaurant is great.

Things to do in the winter that are not "winter sport" related:
1.  An abundance of outlet shopping areas in North Conway.
2.  Downtown North Conway is quaint with cute shops.
3.  Cog Railway runs in all winter - take a railride up the snowy mountain.
4.  What about renting a couple of snow mobiles - great fun and should be easy on your knees!
5.  I do recall a movie theatre in that general area.

We ski NH all the time - without a doubt my absolute favorite resort is Brettonwoods.  You should be about 1/2 hour away up 302.  NH largest mountain, mostly detatchable quads all around, no major crowds, plenty of glades for some fun and awesome grooming.  Check it out for a day - you won't be disappointed.  Then head over to the mount washington hotel across the street after for either dinner or a cocktail.  You can check both out online.


----------



## ChrisGolfSki (Jan 22, 2009)

We just got back from the area. We stayed at Suites at Attitash (really liked it). We skiied Cranmore 1 day. Coming back from surgery, it is an OK mountain. Nothing to get in trouble there. A fun place, but I wouldn't ski it more than one day. We skiied Attitash (really liked it, was snowing too which helped), Bretton Woods (loved it), and Cannon (high winds, frigid, etc. so it's not fair to comment. I'd like to try it under better conditions.) Lots of options up there with great deals. Here are the ones I know of:
Cranmore: 2 for 1 tickets Mon-Thurs with an Amex card or buy 2 days in advance online
Cannon: 2 for 1 on Tuesdays and Thursdays
Bretton Woods: 2 for 1 on Wednesdays
Wildcat: 2 for 1 on Wednesdays
Waterville Valley: 2 for 1 on Monday and Fridays ( about an hour I think, otherwise we would have gone there instead of Cranmore)

Don't worry if you're not skiing and the other 3 are, there was always a single at the ticket booth looking for someone to get 2 for 1.

As for restaurants, we ate at pretty basic places (burgers, etc). Most up there seem to fall in that category anyway. We really enjoyed the Muddy Moose and the Red Parka (good food and service at both). Also ate at the Scarecrow (good food, not so good service), Delaneys Hole-in-the Wall, and Refferty's. Rafferty's was the only one I wouldn't go back to. Not that is was that bad, but there are much better choices.

Have a great trip!


----------



## bluehende (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks a lot.  I couldn't find the bretton woods 2 for 1 offer on line.  Glad to hear it exists, however we love wildcat so it's prob wildcat on wednesday.  I hear you about Cannon.  I've skied uphill there.  I probably have skied there 10 days with 2 or 3 being nice weather, but on a pretty day it is spectacular.  Racing the tram down can be a knee saving alternative to the normal bump runs too.  I have often thought about staying at Attitash.  Can you give me more details on the Suite?

Thanks 
Wayne




ChrisGolfSki said:


> We just got back from the area. We stayed at Suites at Attitash (really liked it). We skiied Cranmore 1 day. Coming back from surgery, it is an OK mountain. Nothing to get in trouble there. A fun place, but I wouldn't ski it more than one day. We skiied Attitash (really liked it, was snowing too which helped), Bretton Woods (loved it), and Cannon (high winds, frigid, etc. so it's not fair to comment. I'd like to try it under better conditions.) Lots of options up there with great deals. Here are the ones I know of:
> Cranmore: 2 for 1 tickets Mon-Thurs with an Amex card or buy 2 days in advance online
> Cannon: 2 for 1 on Tuesdays and Thursdays
> Bretton Woods: 2 for 1 on Wednesdays
> ...


----------



## timeos2 (Jan 23, 2009)

*Don't miss this one*



bluehende said:


> Hi all;
> We are a family of four 2 adults and 2 pretend adults of 22 and 25 (not really) that are going on a ski week Jan 30 staying at the Wildcat townhouses.  Does anyone have and good ideas for
> 1.  restaurants
> 
> Think snow!!!!!!



We have stayed in the area twice. One place not to miss, assuming of course that it is still open, is the wood fired pizza located in the Eastern Slope Inn. GREAT pizza - we went back twice both times we stayed a week.  (Sorry, can't remember the name of the restaurant but its the on actually on site at the ESI).


----------



## Iwant2gonow (Jan 25, 2009)

*Favorite Restaurants in N.Conway*

Wildcat Inn & Tavern, Route 16A, Jackson Village, NH 03846 
Mentioned in Boston Globe, Bon Appetit, Gourmet www.wildcattavern.com/

The 1785 Inn, Main Street, North Conway, NH www.the1785inn.com/dinner.html

Stonehurst Manor, North Conway, NH www.stonehurstmanor.com

The Whitney Inn, At Black Mountain Jackson, NH 357 Black Mountain Road www.thewhitneyinn.com/inn.html

Horsefeathers, Main Street, North Conway, NH www.horsefeathers.com/



Wildcat Inn & Tavern is very interesting and diverse. The Inn has a dining side which is where we ate and a tavern side where you can also eat. We found a coupon for the dining side at Restaurant.com. When we arrived the tavern side looked like so much fun we stopped in after dinner. They have live music from local performers. This side was packed and the entertainment was very good. 

The dining room at The 1785 Inn is very small and cozy. Food is fabulous and we always ask for our favorite “Yodeling Waiter” Eric. Ask him he will yodel for you.

The Stonehurst Manor has a unique history and 2 for 1 dinners on Thursdays. It is a family tradition to eat here when our kids are with us. I rate the food as a 7 or 8 depending on the night.

The Whitney Inn...have not been there in years but remember wanting to go back. It was closed for the season when we last tried. 

Horsefeathers has very good food and is close by, but we reserve this place for the best burgers and appetizers. Also enjoy the margaritas.

As far as skiing... I consider Cranmore for beginners. Wildcat is great and so is Bretton Woods, Attitash, and Sunday River in ME. Skied Cannon once and that was enough. Later I was told that the locals call it the icy mountain...or something like that.
Can't help with non ski activities except for the great outlets, an interesting Rock Shop, and a General Store. (The last two are on Main Street...close to Horsefeather's Restaurant.)
I know this is lengthy...but I hope it helps...especially the websites that I included. 
Enjoy your trip!


----------



## massvacationer (Jan 25, 2009)

The Pizza place at the Eastern Slope Inn is The Flatbread Pizza Company.  We ate there just before Xmas.  delicious...they cook in the center of the restaurant and even split the wood for the ovens in a corner of the restaurant.  They try to use local ingredients and a lot of organic ingredients.  Good local beers and lots of good wine choices.  Casual. Also went to Horsefeatheres - which was good Pub type food.  I liked North Conway a lot.


----------



## gorevs9 (Jan 25, 2009)

Iwant2gonow said:


> As far as skiing... I consider Cranmore for beginners. Wildcat is great and so is Bretton Woods, Attitash, and Sunday River in ME. Skied Cannon once and that was enough. Later I was told that the locals call it the icy mountain...or something like that.


Has Bretton Woods changed much over the years?  The las I remember it was a good hill for beginners and intermediates.
If you want a lot of variety, then, if you don't mind the drive (approx 1 hr), head over to Sunday River.  An hour in the other direction is Loon Mt.  While a nice MT, I don't think it will offer anything more than what you can get in North Conway. 

Does the state still own and operate Cannon Mt? That used to be the issue in the 80's.  The state never put a lot of $$$ into the operation.


----------



## Debbie0329 (Jan 25, 2009)

*North Conway*

Hi,

I live in Glen, NH which is a short distance north of North Conway - I would second several of the restaurants mentioned:

The Red Parka is in Glen
The Red Fox Pub is on Route 16 in Jackson
The Thompson House Eatery or THE is on Route 16B in Jackson
Stonehurst is very good - make reservations early in the week for their Thursday special.
Flatbread Pizza is the one at the Eastern Slopes Inn

Also here is a link to the daily newspaper - that will have a list of all the special restaurant nights: http://www.mountwashingtonvalley.com/

If you didn't want to ski there is tubing at Cranmore.  And of course there's always shopping...

Deb


----------



## tonyg (Jan 25, 2009)

We did the Thursday special at Stonehurst last year-not bad, but I might have liked it better if I wasn't at a table blasted by the A/C unit.


----------



## bluehende (Jan 28, 2009)

bluehende said:


> Think snow!!!!!!



I'm not sure which one of you was thinking snow but thanks.

2 ft expected 48 hrs before arrival.......AWESOME


----------



## mdurette (Feb 5, 2009)

gorevs9 said:


> Has Bretton Woods changed much over the years?  The las I remember it was a good hill for beginners and intermediates.
> If you want a lot of variety, then, if you don't mind the drive (approx 1 hr), head over to Sunday River.  An hour in the other direction is Loon Mt.  While a nice MT, I don't think it will offer anything more than what you can get in North Conway.
> 
> Does the state still own and operate Cannon Mt? That used to be the issue in the 80's.  The state never put a lot of $$$ into the operation.



Brettonwoods has expanded ALOT over the last 10 years.  They are now the largest mountain in NH.  We LOVE it there.  The slopes are a bit on the easier side - this blue skiier doesn't mind daring a black there (something I wouldn't do at Cannon).  Lift system is incredible and the crowds are low just because it is a bit further north.  To me.....very much worth the drive. We have skiied all over NH and this is my favorite!!!  As for Cannon - not 100% sure now - but I think that the owners of Brettonwoods somehow have their hand in the pot over there.


----------

